# Your favourite local rep/pet shop



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok whats your favourite Rep/Pet shop that's LOCAL to yourself and WHY!! 

Mine is Dunston Exotics , they have just made a big display for the shops huge pet common snapping turtle that used to belong to Kwiky on this forum , a really nice display plus there's always the "unusual" rep/amphib or other exotic animal or bird lurking in there somewhere :no1:


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

i dont have a local rep shop but have visited a few not so local, cold blooded of rainham is ace, as well as jungle phase and pauls reptile den, the closest to me is millenium reptiles of stortford and hes more panther cham than anything else! good gap in the market here if anyones want to exploit it:whistling2:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I like the pet shop in the garden centre in penllaergear as it usually has a good selection of unusual animals and lots of supplies etc - Zoars Ark in Neath is great as they tend to be the best in their set up and care and advice - unfortunately there are too many bad ones in this area rather than good - I still prefer private breeders mainly


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

mine is THE REPTILE ROOMS in cleavleys just outside blackpool ,great setups and quality animals with great staff too , mark and his staff are always there to help u no matter wot the problem is wether it be big or small ,this is a top reptile shop and cant beat it :2thumb:


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

hi monoitor mad dont have a good local shop i go to either viper and vine in prestwich greater manchester or appleton exotics in wigan both have great viv set ups great range of animals at competative prices both have knowledgable staff who are always happy to help and both stock a huge range of dry goods and food both live and frozen

ps pic of kyte looks great


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

shrek said:


> hi monoitor mad dont have a good local shop i go to either viper and vine in prestwich greater manchester or appleton exotics in wigan both have great viv set ups great range of animals at competative prices both have knowledgable staff who are always happy to help and both stock a huge range of dry goods and food both live and frozen
> 
> ps pic of kyte looks great


mmmmmmm im down in the liverpool/warrington area next week , whats the address of appleton exotics (if you have it) i might swing by there and take a look :2thumb: , Kyte loves it in her new viv and the 2 of them just lie over each other , even sleep in the same space!!


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

appleton exotics (91 scholes precint,scholes,wigan,wn13sd, 01942824385
check their web site , viper and vine have web site too:2thumb:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

mine is EAST COAST EXOTICS
because the owner takes good care of the animals and will go the extra mile for the customers i cant stand bugs and im not allowed them in my flat so i take my skunk to her and she feeds her the bugs for me and my skunk loves going to see her


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

shrek said:


> appleton exotics (91 scholes precint,scholes,wigan,wn13sd, 01942824385
> check their web site , viper and vine have web site too:2thumb:


 Many Thanks Kind sir!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

mine is ameyzoo in bovingdon mark is a legend. the man has so much knowledge and will never let anybody have an animal till they can prove to him they understand the animal well enough. he alway's has loads of great reptiles in there the shop is so tidy and clean he has his little rescue section out back the big burmese python in a huge viv/room (although i went in the other day and came face to face with the bloody thing have a wee strollet in the shop). i could spend day's in there and months talking to mark.:no1:


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

serpentus exotics in dunfermline......why? they make great cup of tea lol.....no very friendly, helpful, knowledgable shop.


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

animal world, grays.
lots of animals and variety and cool cool staff!!!


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

:blush:


palomine said:


> serpentus exotics in dunfermline......why? they make great cup of tea lol.....no very friendly, helpful, knowledgable shop.


that was meant as ....nah (re cuppa).......very friendly lol just incase it read wrong


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

Repti-Grow in diddginton becuase chris is a real nice guy who knows a lot


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Another good couple TROPICAL TEAM nice friendly staff/owners and good variety of reps/amphibs etc

PENSHAW EXOTICS , ran by bri , decent choice and knows his stuff :2thumb:


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I have two favourites....
WILDSIDE in Newport... Because they always have very nice animals, they are knowledgeable.. And Tom Casey (the owner) doesn't suffer fools gladly and will tell you if your a muppet...
AND
REPTILE ZONE in Bristol... Because they always have very nice animals, they are knowledgeable .... And Pete Blake (the owner) doesn't suffer fools gladly and will tell you if your a muppet....
Bit of a theme going here....LOL


----------



## jj10125 (Aug 24, 2008)

THELIVINGRAINFOREST - RHYL

Always fun to look around  so much tempting livestock and you can tell there looked after ^.^


----------



## Chelle230 (Apr 9, 2008)

The Reptile Room in Cleveleys for me too, only down the road and is just the business!!!


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

Waterlife is our local, most of our reps have come from them or via them!! Ally (chiltern reptiles), who works there, is a wealth of knowledge, informative and always happy to help!!


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

*Python's Lair* - Drayton, Abingdon, Oxford. Good shop and very knowledgeable people.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I havnt been to that many Rep shops but Crystal Palace Reptiles would be my favorite very friendly staff and top quality animals. I have two leopard geckos that were bought from there and they are stunning. Also let us have a look at some of the higher end stuff and then they found out the OH is into royals we got to see very of the having high end royals it was a very fun day out:no1:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Not local anymore since we moved,but both Ameyzoo and The Pythons Lair are good shops.Mark Amey has so much knowledge across such a large range of species it's amazing,and Chris at the Pythons Lair is the kind of guy who goes above and beyond the call of duty.


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

:no1:ameyzoo:no1:

has scored another


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> I havnt been to that many Rep shops but Crystal Palace Reptiles would be my favorite very friendly staff and top quality animals. I have two leopard geckos that were bought from there and they are stunning. Also let us have a look at some of the higher end stuff and then they found out the OH is into royals we got to see very of the having high end royals it was a very fun day out:no1:


 Heard a lot of good things about Crystal Palace Reptiles 
even this far north!! :2thumb:


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

Mine is Southern Aquatics in Creekmoor

there staff are usually knowlegable you do get the odd bad info or the other week i helped someone with some rats of weather the scrach or what to do with nails but with the reps they are quite good and also they have a great selection of things for reps and pets


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Got to be Serpentus exotics they are a brilliant source of info and very friendly!!


----------



## miss-attitude (Jun 13, 2008)

*strictly exotics*

mine is strictly exotics in Dundee, why?? well why not
great quality reps and herps. very helpful staff, staff willing to help even after sales with after sales advice on looking after the animal you jiust bought and if you want some thing and they dont have it they will source it


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Julie&James said:


> Waterlife is our local, most of our reps have come from them or via them!! Ally (chiltern reptiles), who works there, is a wealth of knowledge, informative and always happy to help!!


Aww, thanks!

(your cheque is in the post...)


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

*!*

Reptile Cymru in cardiff! small but perfectly formed!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Reptile centre in northampton.

quite pricey but the staff are great mostly. the only I don't like is the owner. She's a full on dragon herself lol


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Julie&James said:


> Waterlife is our local, most of our reps have come from them or via them!! Ally (chiltern reptiles), who works there, is a wealth of knowledge, informative and always happy to help!!


Damn i forgot about waterlife. Great shop 3 of our leopard geckos are from there, they include the first 2 that started off the leo addiction. Ally is always lovely and we usually end up staying there for awhile chatting.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Jurassic Reps, Wells rd,bristol
my favourite shop, go in there for everything


----------



## kwiky (Sep 3, 2006)

monitor mad said:


> Mine is Dunston Exotics , they have just made a big display for the shops huge pet common snapping turtle that used to belong to Kwiky on this forum


 
funny you should mention that mate. ive been and took a few snaps (no pun intended) of the display mate, look here

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/shelled-turtles-tortoise/193111-common-snapper-indoor-pond.html

anyway back to the topic at hand, Dunston Exotics is my favourite aswell, the staff are very friendly, the proces are competative and the animals are always well looked after. its a cracking shop, anyone in the north east should definatly check it out,

regards.....kwiky


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

strictlyexotics in dundee is a great store, has everything i need, if im looking for anything they happily order it in for me, weather that will be livestock, livefoods, equipment you name it euan will try get it for you, he has alot of knowledge and will not sell any reptile or live animal unless he knows you have the correct set up, top points for this store well worth the visit!!!!!!!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Sounds like there's quite a few really good shops up and down the country 
i travel around with my work so i am jotting down all the ones on my routes : victory:


----------



## bullit (Oct 10, 2008)

anyone remember jungle fever in leicester?


----------



## Lindy (Jul 21, 2008)

Mine was the Mill Garden Centre in Chesterfield but as SnakesnAdders is basically on my doorstep i have changed alliegence! but not just because of location the shop is clean, animal welfare is first and foremost and the staff are knowledgable and helpful. The loyalty scheme helps too.

Lindy


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

deepdale tropical and reptile rooms for me!!!!


----------



## SpiderGeckoGirl (Mar 14, 2009)

My favourite pet shop is Zoars Ark in Neath they got a range of small animals, birds, hand-reared birds like Blue and Gold Macaws and African Greys also they got a nice selection of Goldfish, Tropical fish and Marine Fish. They also got Reptiles and Amphibians which are cool.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Definitely Ravin Reptiles in Kidderminster when im back home. Quality over quantity, excellent advice and shop is always clean with well looked after livestock.

In Scotland id have to say Serpentus Exotics in Dunfermline. Lovely people, very knowledgable and good stock, shame im so far away.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Reptile Zone in filton,bristol top notch, great healthy reptiles, good info and service and the shop is like a zoo with there venomous room and nocturnal room etc also they have a caiman on display i think they still have it


----------



## Onissarle (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't like any of the shops where I live in Huddersfield so I travel out to Leeds to get my livefood and odds and ends of equipment from Tyrannosaurus Pets which is definitely my favourite shop.

Bright, clean, well maintained and doesn't feel as cramped and overheated as many shops. I've never seen anything wrong with how they've kept any of the animals and their display vivs look great.

The best thing is the staff, not just helpful but so interesting to chat to that you can go in for a dozen boxes of livefood and only realise how long you've been there three hours later. I seem to learn something new every time I go.

Other shops worth a mention:

Leaping Lizards in York (though I haven't been up since they upgraded to new premises)
Snakes n Adders in Sheffield (not been to the new site yet but always liked the one in Leeds)
Shropshire Exotics in Newport


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Agreed ^^^ Tyrannosaurus Pets in Leeds is great. There live food is amazing. Really cheap compared to most places and always a full live box. The staff are really friendly and helpful and their livestock is always in perfect health.:no1: x


----------



## gunner4life (Oct 22, 2008)

i like cold blooded in rainham and living reef aquatics in dartford


----------



## gemma123 (Jan 2, 2009)

Got to be Reptacular Ltd around here, great service, nice clean shop with good choice and good prices.

Thanks Dave and Jess for all the help and great reps you have supplied me with this year.

Gemz xxx


----------



## KeepTheFaith (Feb 5, 2009)

Ravin Reptiles in Kidderminster!! The dogs b***lox all the way!!


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

ASBO_Jag_Man said:


> Ravin Reptiles in Kidderminster!! The dogs b***lox all the way!!


:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

within a 5 mile radius of me i would say North East Exotics,i like this shop because its always nice and clean and the staff are really nice to talk to and dont mind any questions you have you may need answering.

a bit further a field (about 18 miles) i like Coast To Coast this is a great shop and stocks some of the more unusual reptiles,if your a first time buyer they spend at least 15 mins talking through the requirements needed for your reptile and have some lovely reps on display.


----------



## KeepTheFaith (Feb 5, 2009)

charlottej1983 said:


> :notworthy::notworthy:


YOURE NOT WORTHY!! lol


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Again, the Reptile Zone, great place!. Live 2mins away.


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

Coast2Coast Exotics in Darlington:notworthy:Amazing staff, i'm always in there with my rescues getting advice or their point of view they are so patient and make the time to help. Animals are brill quality and the shop is always clean and sparkling! :2thumb:


----------



## kmlc (Feb 11, 2009)

Grange Reptiles in Botley, Hampshire is my fav. 
Friendly staff and always there to help.

Im there like, all the time. Its sad really.

:lol:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Elite reptiles in Rugby, cant go wrong, and if they dont have it in, Matt and Cat will always do thier best to get it for you, all the animals are healthy and well cared for, and there is plenty of knowledge and experience which they are happy to share.

I know its not exactly local but it used to be and I would always prefer to travel to a good shop.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

L'n'D Exotics in Mansfield Woohouse (Luke and Dan's shop) only everytime i go there i spend a fortune :lol:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Leaping Lizards in Acomb, York.
Every time I go in there is at least 1 person cleaning the vivs so everything is spotless. 
Good selection of reps to choose from with knowlegable and friendly staff who will advise you of the care of whatever you are buying or already have.


----------

